# [SOLVED] android phone stuck on reeboot system screen TECH Help!!



## seejay (Nov 26, 2014)

:facepalm: hi i dropped my galaxy ace GT-S5830 in loo ..retrieved it very quickly! took battery out but couldn't get it into rice for 36 hrs (was away from home) after dried in rice for 24 hrs the same thing keeps happening as before 
it's stuck on android system recovery screen ..reeboot system now line highlighted, bottom of screen in yellow says --Appling Multi-CSC--
Can't access to '/system/csc/XSA/system'.
any help would be appreciated:blush:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: android phone stuck on reeboot system screen TECH Help!!*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Can you boot it into safe mode?

[HOW TO] SAFE MODE On Samsung GALAXY ACE | Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830, S5830i, Ace II | XDA Forums


----------



## seejay (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: android phone stuck on reeboot system screen TECH Help!!*

Hi Masterchief :smile: thankyou soooo much for that link 
i did what it said regarding holding button while starting up, but it wouldn't start in safe mode? But it DID start :grin:
i checked apps and they work fine, all photos and files are there too  i put it back in the rice overnight to see if it would fix the next new problem..see below

this is my new problem  my task manager keeps coming on to home screen every 2 or 3 minutes to either show me most recent tasks that i had been TRYING to use or telling me no recent tasks. i press return sign to get it off the screen and a minute or two it comes back on the screen again (it comes up even when i go into settings and just closes the settings or whatever i'm into when i press the return sign to get rid of it):facepalm: on a good note i love these little smilies on this forum :smile:

would you be able to help with this new problem or will i have to start a new thread? thanks again


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: android phone stuck on reeboot system screen TECH Help!!*

I would recommend that you do a factory reset as the water may have cause a weird system failure or bug.


----------



## seejay (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: android phone stuck on reeboot system screen TECH Help!!*

Ok i'll try that if it keeps doing it (would you believe that it hasn't done it in the last 10 minutes  
factory reset means i would lose all apps and their data and have to reinstall them ...is that right?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: android phone stuck on reeboot system screen TECH Help!!*

It will wipe the phone, so accounts, applications, music, photos, contacts, etc..

Make sure to save all of that data before doing a reset.


----------



## seejay (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: android phone stuck on reeboot system screen TECH Help!!*

:dance: it works :flowers: Hi Masterchief thankyou sooo much for all your advice i saved everything did reset and now it actually works (buttons a little delayed though? could be from sitting in the rice for so long but it works So Happy
Thanks again and i wouldn't hesitate to contact Tech Support Forum again if i need help with anything, i"ll log on every so often and see if there is anyone i could possibly help out (not that my knowledge is very good) but you never know:smile:
Big Thank you Masterchief
p.s. whatever did we do before all these tech gadgets came into our lives :grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: android phone stuck on reeboot system screen TECH Help!!*

Glad to hear! :smile:

The delay could be from damage or some strange bug.


----------

